# Mike Vick



## Dooney's Mom

Gotta Love it!!


----------



## onyx'girl

:thumbup: here's another:


----------



## Stosh

Never going to Subway again either since they sponsored his Sportsman of the Year award along with Nike


----------



## Dooney's Mom

Stosh said:


> Never going to Subway again either since they sponsored his Sportsman of the Year award along with Nike


 
Really? I did not know that, but I don't follow sports that much. No more Subway for me either then... and I switched from Nike's a year ago, so got that one covered!

Thanks for the info


----------

